# MIKE LARDY RETRIEVER TRAINING VIDEO SET PLUS SOME OTHERS



## oilcan (Jan 30, 2006)

TOTAL RETRIEVER MARKING WITH MANUAL VHS 
TOTAL RETRIEVER TRAINING WITH MANUAL VHS 
TOTAL E-COLLAR CONDITIONING WITH MANUAL VHS 
RETRIEVER FEVER PUPPY FEVER DVD
TRI TRONICS TRAINED RETRIEVE PART 1 AND 2 VHS
TRI TRONICS RETRIEVER TRAINING BOOK HARD COVER 
ALL LIKE NEW ALL FOUR FOR $200.00


----------

